# Firefox soll Tabs nicht schließen



## Hellie (23. Januar 2005)

Ich schon wieder...

Habe heute mal Firefox installiert, einfach mal um es auszuprobieren (eher gewöhnungsbedürftig nach 5 Jahren IE). Nun bin ja ja doch sehr begeistert vom Tabbed Browsing, allerdings bringt es mir eher wenig, wenn die geöffneten Seiten zusammen mit Firefox geschlossen werden. 

Leider habe ich weder eine Einstellung noch eine Erweiterung gefunden, die es mir ermöglicht, mehrere Tabs geöffnet zu lassen, wie es zB bei Opera der Fall ist. Deshalb hoffe ich jetzt, dass ich nur zu blind oder zu blöd bin und dass ihr mir helfen könnt..

Danke schon mal!

lg Hellie


----------



## DrSoong (23. Januar 2005)

Ich komm jetzt bei deinem Text nicht ganz mit, du meinst, dass alle Tabs geschlossen werden, wenn du FireFox beendest? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber dass sollte ja der Fall sein.

Oder meinst du, du willst nur einen Tab schließen und die anderen offen lassen? Dann einfach den zu schließenden Tab anwählen und ganz rechts in der Tabzeile das *X* anwählen.

Du könntest dir aber auch die Tabbrowser Extensions runterladen und installieren, das ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Extension dazu. Dabei kann man in jeden Tab einen Schließen-Button einfügen (macht das ganze leichter), es ist auch eine Funktion dabei, die dich warnt, wenn mehrere Tabs offen sind und du FireFox schließt.

Schaus dir mal an, vielleicht ist das ja genau das, was du suchst. Wenn nicht, erkär mir bitte noch genauer, was du brauchst.


Der Doc!


----------



## Hellie (23. Januar 2005)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du meinst, dass alle Tabs geschlossen werden, wenn du FireFox beendest?



Genau das meine ich. Finde ich sehr unpraktisch... Deshalb vielen, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Funktioniert jetzt wirklich unheimlich gut, hat das Zeug zum Standardbrowser... (wenn die Sache mit dem Scrollen nicht wäre...)

lg Hellie


----------

